

From $150,000 Painting Homes to Social Startup Urban Orca - toblender
http://nextmontreal.com/andrew-sider-urban-orca/

======
tansey
_> "In 2010... 'For some reason, there was no digital product to help meet new
friends'"_

There are _tons_ of digital products to help meet new friends. Did he not even
check Meetup? This just seems naive.

~~~
potatolicious
I've used Meetup in two cities now (Seattle and SF) and I don't consider it a
great platform for meeting friends. It's a great platform for people with
common interests to go out and do X, but I find its convertibility into actual
friendships is really low.

The organizer-driven flow also means that if the group organizer slacks, the
whole community goes kaput. It's rare to find a group with a dedicated enough
organizer pool to keep things going week after week.

It's ripe for disruption really.

------
Aloisius
Wait, he has a startup that is basing product features on analytics on user
data? How is he getting a statistically significant sample size for something
that appears to be pre-launch?

~~~
asider
Testing in private beta with real users :)

~~~
Aloisius
I've never had enough traffic during a private beta to hit a 95% confidence
level. That's pretty amazing! I can't even imagine finding tens of thousands
of people that would log in every day in order to hit it.

~~~
jpzeni
Haters gonna hate ... keep hustling Andrew.

------
J3L2404
$150,000 in sales not profit, big difference.

